# Günstig Gamen



## PLAYER (23. Januar 2011)

*Günstig Gamen*

Hallo,

Ich hab vor diesen Rechner zu kaufen(Gamer Computer Komplett PC AMD Athlon2 X2 250 2x3,0GhZ bei eBay.de: PC-Systeme (endet 04.02.11 14:08:40 MEZ))   aber diesen Rechner gibt es nochmal nur mit 4 gb ram  und "nur" 500 gb Festplatte. Und jetzt bitte ich um Rückfrage auf welchem ich besser gamen kann?!
​


----------



## sfc (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

Auf gar keinem. Da ist ja überhaupt keine Graka verbaut. Mit der HD4250-OnBoard bekommst du so gut wie gar nichts zum Laufen. Die Behauptung in der Artikelbeschreibung, der X2 250 sei ein Quadcore, ist übrigens falsch. Mit nem x2 250 kann man durchaus das ein oder andere SPielchen machen, nur braucht man dafür schon ne halbwegs vernünftige Grafikkarte.

Edit: ANscheinend kann man da Grafikkarten optional mitbestellen. Die vorgeschlagenen HD5770 bzw. GTX450 skalieren mit der CPU ganz gut. Weniger würd ich nicht nehmen. Mehr schadet aber auch nicht. DIe GTX460 wäre auch ganz gut.


----------



## PLAYER (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

Also sind dess falsche angaben??
Ich suche nämlich einen neuen pc auf dem ich gamen kan


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

MIt dem kannst du sicherlich kaum "Gamen", aber mehr geht für den Preis kaum.
Was willst du ausgeben, dann stellen wir dir was zusammen?
Achso, da wäre auch deine Monitorauflösung nicht schlecht zu wissen.


----------



## sfc (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

Würde mir an deiner STelle was bei Hardwareversand zusammenschrauben lassen, wenn du nicht selbst basteln willst. Das Zusammenbauen kostet nur 20 Euro Aufpreis und die Komponenten sind dort meist unschlagbar günstig.


----------



## PLAYER (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

ich habe einen 15 zoller  monitor und kann auch nicht sehr viel ausgeben vieleicht 300-400 euro


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

Mit oder ohne Windows?


----------



## PLAYER (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

windows xp pro.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

Hast du das schon?


----------



## PLAYER (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

Ja ich habs daheim und auf meinem aktuellem rechner


----------



## sfc (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

Wie wäre es hiermit: Kämen noch 20 Euro Zusammenbau dazu. Die Baufunktion habe ich gerade nicht gefunden. Kann man noch etwas sparen, wenn man nen billigeres Board nimmt. AN CPU und Graka würd ich nicht weiter sparen. Hab ich grad auf die Schnelle zusammengelogen, muss jetzt afk


----------



## PLAYER (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

okey sieht ja mal gut aus !


----------



## sfc (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

Zusammenbaufunktion ist übrigens unter Service/DIenstleistungen zu finden. Als Netzteilalternative wäre auch die 530er Variante des Netzteils eine Idee, da du damit für Aufrüszungen besser gerüstet wärst.

Würd aber noch ein oder zwei Meinungen hier abwarten. Vielleicht hat jemand anderes sinnvollere Empfehlungen oder nützliche ANmerkungen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

hier ist mal meine Konfig:
Mehr Graka macht bei einem 15-Zöller wenig sinn, aber bei der CPU stimme ich zu. (sorry, dass es so spät kam, ich war noch essen)


----------



## th_fn_styles (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

Bevor er sich Sorgen über Aufrüsten und Netzteile macht, würde ich mir da eher Gedanken über einen größeren Monitor machen. Wer wird denn ernsthaft behaupten, dass aktuelle Spiele auf einem 15"er wirklich Spaß machen?!?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

Machen Spiele auf einem Notebook (15,4") denn keinen Spaß?


----------



## sfc (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> hier ist mal meine Konfig:
> Mehr Graka macht bei einem 15-Zöller wenig sinn, aber bei der CPU stimme ich zu. (sorry, dass es so spät kam, ich war noch essen)



Hast eigentlich recht. Aber wenn er sich in nächster Zeit nen neuen kauft oder gebraucht irgendwo was Größeres bekommt, wird er sich vielleicht ärgern. Wie wäre es daher mit ner HD5770 als Kompromiss ?


----------



## th_fn_styles (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

Ich meinte damit auch eher die Auflösung. Standard 15"-TFT hat 1024x768. Mein 15,4"er Notebook hat dagegen 1680x1050... Das is schon ein großer Unterschied.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

@sfc
Jo, die reicht locker
@th_fn_styles
Das ist aber nur für neuere Notebooks, ich hab ein 3 Jahre altes mit 1280x800.
Und heutzutage sind auch Monitore mit der 1680x1050 Auflösung noch bis 22" unterwegs.


----------



## th_fn_styles (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> @th_fn_styles
> Das ist aber nur für neuere Notebooks, ich hab ein 3 Jahre altes mit 1280x800.
> Und heutzutage sind auch Monitore mit der 1680x1050 Auflösung noch bis 22" unterwegs.



Meines ist fast sechs Jahre alt  (Acer Ferrari 4005). Aber hier geht es ja um einen Desktoprechner und dort halte ich einen 15"er für zu klein. Eine Investition von ca. 100 € in ein neues Gerät fände ich dann schon sinnvoll.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

Das muss der TE selbst wissen, wann es ihm zu klein wird


----------



## PLAYER (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

Hallo 

Also ich will nocheinmal fragen ob ich gamen kann mit folgendem Rechner: 2,4 ghz  intel pentium 4 inside  und dann neuer ram , Neue Festplatte und Monitor??


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

Gamen, nur alte Spiele
Da müsstest du schon eine neue CPU für neue Spiele nehmen.


----------



## PLAYER (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

also noch ne neue grafikkarte??


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

CPU ist ein Prozessor, aber eine neue Graka ist jetzt auch nicht schlecht
Also viel wird man mit dem System wahrscheinlich nicht mehr anfangen können, wenn alles aus der Zeit ist.


----------



## PLAYER (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

okey also neuer cpu,ram,festplatte,graka und monitor?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

Festplatte kann evtl. weiter genommen werden, der Monitor auch, also neuer CPU, Graka, Mobo und RAM.


----------



## PLAYER (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

ich hab ne 40 gb platte also au neue und en 15,4 monitor    au en neues mainboard?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

Die Platte kann etwas klein werden
Der Monitor- das musst du wissen, ist er dir groß genug.
Das Mobo muss deswegen geändert werden, weil es für den alten Sockel keine Spieletauglichen CPUs mehr gibt


----------



## PLAYER (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

der monitor reicht mir eig.! also würde ich 100 euro sparen   und dann muss ich mir halt ne externe festplatte und ram ,cpu und des neue mainboard kaufen oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

Sag uns einfach, wie viel du ausgeben kannst/willst, dann stellen wir dir was zusammen
Die Festplatte sollte aber schon intern sein.
Ne kleine Graka wäre nach budget auch nicht schlecht


----------



## PLAYER (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

350 euro reicht dass?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

Das reicht , aber ich würde gerne noch das Netzteil (evtl. neukauf) und das Mobo-Format vom alten PC wissen. 
Ich nehme mal an, dass du das alte Gehäuse behalten willst.


----------



## PLAYER (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

wie meinste dess mit netzteil?? 250v    mobo-format???      Und Gehäuse is mir egal


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

Du hast doch noch ein altes netzteil im Computer, ich würde gerne wissen, was das ist, denn dann weiß ich, ob ich ein neues einkalkulieren muss, ich fürchte aber ich muss.
Zum Mobo-format wenn du dein altes Gehäuse behalten willst, dann muss ich es wissen, sonst weiß ich nicht, ob das neue reinpasst.


----------



## PLAYER (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

ja da muss ein neues netztzeil her.
Und wo steht der format


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

Du musst, wissen, was das für ein Mobo ist(Name), dann kann ich es herausfinden oder du misst es aus.


----------



## PLAYER (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

okey warte


----------



## PLAYER (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

also ich braüchte dann au neues gehäuse.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

Gut, dann hab ich dir mal was zusammengestellt
350 | gh.de (geizhals.at) EU
Als Graka kann man mit geplantem Upgrade des Moniors auch folgende nehmen:
Sapphire Radeon HD 5770, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.1, lite retail (11163-02-20R) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
PowerColor Radeon HD 5770, 1024MB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, HDMI, PCIe 2.1 (AX5770 1GBD5-H/R84FH-TI3) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## PLAYER (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

danke und dass ist alles was ich zum zammen bauen brauche?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

Das sollte alles sein, vielleicht noch einen Kreuzschlitzdreher, aber denn sollte fast jeder haben.


----------



## PLAYER (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

ya notfalls kauf ich mir den dann dazu  okee danke und dess ist alles neu ware mit garantie?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

Das sollte alles Neuware sein, wenn du was gebrauchtes bekommen solltest, dann geh beim Shop Reklamieren.


----------



## PLAYER (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

Und Garantie??? Ist die Auch drauf??Und Rückgaberecht und so?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

Garantie sollte drauf sein, das Rückgaberecht gilt im Internet sowiso für 14 Tage


----------



## PLAYER (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

Aber der Brenner und des Mainboard Kommen aus em Ausland


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

Du kannst auf Deutsche shops umstellen.
Ich würde mir einen Account bei Geizhals zulegen, die Liste mir in den Account kopieren und dann den günstigsten Anbieter mir ausrechnen lassen


----------



## PLAYER (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

wie kann ich umstellen?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

Da gibts mehere Möglichkeiten: in der oberen linken ecke sind Flaggen, da klickt man auf die Deutsche, sonst steht unter dem Listentitel noch was.
Oder ich poste es für dich:
350 | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## PLAYER (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

und jeetzt sind alle deutsch??


----------



## PLAYER (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

und wie kann ich die jetzt kaufen?


----------



## Mr.Scaletta (29. Januar 2011)

Das allerletzte, der ist sehr unseriös, sein CPU hat 2x512MB L2 Cache xD

2 GB sind befriedigend, jedoch kosten 4GB kaum mehr!
Die Grafikkarte ist onboard und kann nur für Office und Internet genutzt werden! XP ist heute auch nicht mehr sonderlich aktuell, vor allem bei Spielen nicht! Wäre der reinste Fehlgriff!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

Was hast du?
Die CPU kann durchaus in Spielen gut mitkommen, und sie ist ein Triple-Core, ein L3Cache ist zu dem Preis nicht (sinnvoll) drin
Dann habe ich sehr wohl 4 GB und eine dezidierte Grafikkarte in die Liste mit reingenommen.
Ich würde gerne wissen, worauf du dich beziehst.


----------



## Mr.Scaletta (29. Januar 2011)

Ne GTS450 reicht bei ihm auch locker und die kostet lediglich 99€, 4GB RAM gibt's für 40€, ein AMD AM2+ Board gibts auch für 60€ und ne AMD TripleCore CPU für ca. 70€, dann noch PSU für 50 und Gehäuse für 30€! HDD für 35€ 320GB. Macht : 365€ und liegt somit in deinem Budget!


----------



## Mr.Scaletta (29. Januar 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du?
> Die CPU kann durchaus in Spielen gut mitkommen, und sie ist ein Triple-Core, ein L3Cache ist zu dem Preis nicht (sinnvoll) drin
> Dann habe ich sehr wohl 4 GB und eine dezidierte Grafikkarte in die Liste mit reingenommen.
> Ich würde gerne wissen, worauf du dich beziehst.



Sorry, war auf das EBay Angebot bezogen, bin über der App. Drin und hab vergesse. Zu lesen, was bereits gepostet wurde


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

Ok, dann ist ja ok
Dein Vorschlag ist in etwa meine Liste. Die GTS 450 ist nicht so gut wie die HD 5770, die ich alternatv vorgeschlagen habe, die HD 5670 sollte für einen 15-zöller ausreichen.
ICh vergaß dass man dann ein neues NT braucht, z.B. das Cougar A 350.


----------



## Mr.Scaletta (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Günstig Gamen*

Die 5770 kostet jedoch mehr als 100€, aber das ist ja bei 15 Zöllern eh egal, außerdem sind es nur wenige FPS die beide voneinander trennen. (:


----------

